# 24h-Rennen in Duisburg 2006



## Lateralus (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gruppe

Ein Kumpel und ich wollen im nächsten Jahr beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg mitfahren. Da wir mit solchen Veranstaltungen gar keine Erfahrung haben, möchte ich ein wenig von Euch dazu hören.

Wie habt Ihr Euch das Rennen eingeteilt? Perfekt wären dabei batürlich Antworten von Leuten aus 2er-Teams. 
Wie läuft das mit dem Schlafen? Zelt? Oder wie?
Wie technisch war die Strecke? Oder einfach nur Vollgas, da es keine technischen Abschnitte gibt?

Auch für alle anderen Ratschläge sind wir dankbar - also immer nur her damit


----------



## Felixxx (9. Oktober 2006)

Hi Lateralus,

in 2004 sind wir als 2er Team gestartet. Der Kurs ist nicht ganz ohne - konzentriert sollte man schon sein, speziell an den Stellen, wo es eng und rutschig ist.
Wir sind immer 3 Runden gefahren - also 'ne gute Stunde jeder. So gegen 02:00 Uhr morgens waren unsere Akkus (Lampen) leer - sind dann bis 06:00 Uhr schlafen gegangen (Zelt, Auto).
Hat für den 13ten Platz gereicht 
Dieses Jahr waren die 2er Teams deutlich besser. Bei der Konkurrenz muss man die Nacht schon durchfahren.
Bin dieses Jahr im 8er Team mitgefahren. Jeder zwar nur 3 Stunden insgesamt - war trotzdem klasse, da man richtig Gas geben konnte.
In 2007 werde ich als 1er Team starten (mit besserer Beleuchtung, ist das A und O) - mal sehen, was draus wird...

Natürlich Singlespeed ))

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Man in Trek (9. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
bin dieses Jahr meine ersten zwei 24h Rennen gefahren. Über das erste will ich net reden, das 2. in Duisburg war schon viel besser . Technisch anspruchsvoll würde ich nicht sagen, klar die ein oder andere kurze Abfahrt oder die Treppen, aber alles gut fahrbar. Bin im 2er Mixed gefahren. Wir haben uns alle 2 Runden abgewechselt. Haben längere Turns probiert, sind aber bei den 2er geblieben. Geschlafen hab ich so gut wie gar nicht, nach jedem Turn ca 20min im Zelt gedöst und dann wieder Ri Wechselzone. Aber das A und O ist wirklich die Konzentration, gute Beleuchtung und die richtige Einteilung,bzw das Kennen der eigenen Grenzen.
Viel Spaß nächstes Jahr in Duisburg, vielleicht sieht man sich!!!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## tedeschino (14. Oktober 2006)

Die Organisation um längen besser, als in den zwei Jahren zuvor.

Gruß Andi

http://www.din-team.de


----------



## talybont (17. Oktober 2006)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Die Organisation um längen besser, als in den zwei Jahren zuvor.
> 
> Gruß Andi
> 
> http://www.din-team.de



na das wage ich mal glatt zu bezweifeln! Dieses Jahr war doch Duisburg unter aller Kanone!


----------



## tedeschino (17. Oktober 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> na das wage ich mal glatt zu bezweifeln! Dieses Jahr war doch Duisburg unter aller Kanone!



was war denn außer der Zeitnahme unter SOG besser?


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Oktober 2006)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Die Organisation um längen besser, als in den zwei Jahren zuvor.
> 
> Gruß Andi
> 
> http://www.din-team.de


  hab ja schon mitbekommen, dass bei euch in der gegend massiv stimmung gegen sog gemacht wurde. ich weiss zwar nich warum, aber anscheinend gehts ja immer noch weiter.... 
und das 24h war heuer nur im detail besser.


----------



## tedeschino (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke, auch die letzte Veranstaltung muss sich noch steigern.
Die Zeitnahme war wirklich schlecht und die Wechselzone zu eng

Allerdings hat es dieses Jahr warme und saubere Duschen gegeben.
Die Zuschauer und Fahrer hätten sich bei Regen im Festzelt unterstellen können.
Die Nudeln waren diesmal echt ok.
Es gab eine Fahrerverpflegung an der Strecke


----------



## sunflowerbiker (18. Oktober 2006)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Ich denke, auch die letzte Veranstaltung muss sich noch steigern.
> Die Zeitnahme war wirklich schlecht und die Wechselzone zu eng
> 
> Allerdings hat es dieses Jahr warme und saubere Duschen gegeben.
> ...



zu den nudeln, die ich erhalten habe, die waren vielleicht 4 min im wasser, dann weißt Du wie geschmeckt haben.


----------



## Lateralus (19. Oktober 2006)

Wäre schön, wenn noch ein paar Duisburg-Überlebende was zu meinen ausgangsfragen sagen könnten und nicht nur zu den Nudeln


----------



## D.S. (19. Oktober 2006)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn noch ein paar Duisburg-Überlebende was zu meinen ausgangsfragen sagen könnten und nicht nur zu den Nudeln


Naja, zur Strecke: Ich finde sie weder technisch noch konditionell besonders anspruchsvoll. Die 24h Stunden machen es halt aus.
Einteilung als zweier Team:  

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (19. Oktober 2006)

Wie war denn dieses steile Treppenstück? Mit Treppen steh ich nach ner Bruchlandung irgendwie auf Kriegsfuss 

Sieht auf den Bildern so aus, als ob es erst sehr steil runter geht und dann in langen Stufen.

Und wie läuft das mit nem Zeltplatz oder so? Kann man da selbst kochen mit nem Campingkocher oder so?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. Oktober 2006)

Wir waren dieses Jahr zum ersten mal dabei als 4er Team ( da fährt man für meinen geschmack zu wenig) Nächstes Jahr sind wir auf jeden Fall im 2er Team dabei.
Die Strecke war nicht besonders anspruchvoll, das Steilstück der Treppe darf man nicht fahren, die anderen Stufen machen Spaß.
Standplatz wurde zugeteilt( Jedenfalle der Block, wir waren Freitag 14.00 uhr da und es war schon voll), Standen direkt an der Strecke was sich dann als genial rausgestellt hat, immer wenn ein Fahrer von uns vorbei kam, hatte der nächste noch 12 min zeit um sich an den Start zu stellen.
Wir waren mit 2 Zelten und einem Transporter da, Kocher Gasflasche mit Heizstraheler alles dabei.
Wir haben jede Runde gewechselt, so hatte jeder ca. 1 Std bis 1,10 Pause, zum schlafen sind wir nicht gekommen, viel zu aufgedreht.
Als 2erTeam fahren wir 3 Runden das sind dann für jeden 1 Std-1,10 Std.
Zwischen 3-4 Uhr hatten wir alle einen toten Punkt, aber wir sind 24 Std gefahren auch wenn es in der Nacht ziemlich leer wurde.
Ich fands genial und bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## Lateralus (19. Oktober 2006)

Also reicht für 2 Fahrer auch ein Zelt? 

Man fährt also dahin, die sagen einem, wo man sich aufbauen darf (was man eben dabei hat...x Zelte usw) und dann "wohnt" man da für das Wochenende?

Und alles andere (Duschen, Waschen usw) macht man dann in zentralen Einrichtungen? Wie läuft die Verpflegung? Komplett slebstständig oder gibts neben den Nudeln (gibts die während des Rennens oder vorher oder nachher?) noch anderes?

Wie läuft das beim Fahrerwechsel? was ist mit dieser Wechselzone? Wie wird das überwacht?

Ihr seht schon, in welche Richtung meine Fragen gehen...also wenn ihr sonst noch interessante Dinge habt, schreibt sie einfach.


----------



## D.S. (19. Oktober 2006)

Für ein Zweier Team reicht ein Zelt wohl. Einer fährt i.d.R. eh  
Es gab dieses Jahr zwei zentrale Dusch- und WC-Container (wenn ich keinen pbersehen hab'). Meiner Meinung nach zu zu wenig... War immer recht gut besucht... Evtl. schon mal Nachtkacken antrainieren 
Im Start/Zielt-Bereich war ein Zelt wo es ab Sa. 17:00 Uhr Nudeln gab. Wie lange kann ich nicht sagen. Wir waren so gegen 20:00 Uhr da und haben noch welche bekommen. Ausserdem gabs im da auch Riegel, Obst, Kuchen, Getränke wärend des ganzen Rennens. Am Sonntag Frühstück wenn man sich dafür angemeldet hat (5,- extra). Fand's aber mässig und werd's mit 2007 schenken.
Fahrerwechsel offiziell nur in der Wechselzone. Wirklich überwachen tuts aber wohl keiner... Dieses jahr gabs mehr als genug Möglichkeiten zu schummeln. Die Wechselzone war nachts kaum Beleuchtet, also gut absprechen damit man sich auch findet.
Ansonsten kann man nur hoffen das die Mädels auch 2007 wieder am Anstieg anfeuern und jemand die tote Ratte weggeräumt hat  

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Lateralus (19. Oktober 2006)

Wie gut ist die Strecke denn ausgeleuchtet? Wie hell waren Eure Lampen? Kann man sich sowas irgendwo leihen?


----------



## D.S. (19. Oktober 2006)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wie gut ist die Strecke denn ausgeleuchtet? Wie hell waren Eure Lampen? Kann man sich sowas irgendwo leihen?



Insgesamt recht duster... Etwas Licht gabs im Start-/Zielbereich und eine "gefährliche" Abfahrt war beleuchtet. Leihen konnte man da keine Lampen. Ich bin mit einer Mirage Evo + EvoX gefahren und würde das mal als Grundausstattung bezeichnen. Wenn man die Stecke kennt - und man kennt sie wenn man seit 13 Uhr im Kreis fährt - dann geht es. Hell ist aber was anderes.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (19. Oktober 2006)

D.S. schrieb:


> Hell ist aber was anderes.


Genau.  
Mehr sag ich nicht dazu, sonst wird wieder gemeckert. 

War zwar nicht in Duisburg, aber es gibt allgemeine Regeln:

Zum 2er-Team: 
- schlafen kommt schon mal gar nicht in Frage, 
aber Beine hoch und warm zudecken ist eine gute Idee. 
Ein großes Zelt ist sehr gut. Heizstrahler bei Sauwetter Gold wert.

- man kann, wenn man einigermaßen vorne mitfahren will nur
maximal 1 Std. am Stück fahren. Sieger wechseln sogar zum Teil
im 20 Minuten-Takt (oder je eine Runde). Die Erholungszeit ist dann 
zwar kürzer, aber man wird auch nicht so kalt und man fährt sich 
auf der Strecke nicht so kaputt.

- Das Essen ist enorm wichtig. Auf keinen Fall gleich mit Gels anfangen,
oder so, dann ist man spätestens nach 6 stunden am Ende, wenigstens
wenn man keinen eisernen Magen hat. Unbedingt nur leichte Kost und
nur Sachen, die man kennt.

- ohne mindestens 2 Betreuer (oder einen Freak) geht kaum was. 
Man kann in der kurzen Ruhezeit nicht auch noch sein Rad warten, 
kochen oder die Zeitmessung im Auge behalten. Selbst im 8er Team
hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass irgendwann alle zu müde sind,
um sich noch um Teamkollegen kümmern zu können.

- Zeitkontrolle ist enorm wichtig. Nur so kann man taktieren und
nur so merkt man rechtzeitig, wenn ein Fahrer einbricht und eine
längere Pause braucht. Außerdem erspart man sich viel Ärger in
der Wechselzone. Es gab noch kein 24H-Rennen, bei dem nicht
irgendein Fahrer verzweifelt nach seinem Teamkollegen gebrüllt hätte,
der den Start verschlafen hat.

Das alles gilt natürlich nur für Teams mit Ambitionen.
Die lockere "Funvariante" mit Grillen etc. ist sicher auch sehr schön.


Thb


----------



## Lateralus (20. Oktober 2006)

WoW, danke Thunderbird  So einen Beitrag hab ich mir gewünscht.

Wo gibts denn eigentlich Strom her? Muss man da nen Generator selbst mitbringen oder gibts da irgendwie riesige Verteilerdosen? Wahrscheinlich nicht, oder? Von wann bis wann wart ihr denn da? Habt ihr auch schon von Freitag auf Samstag da gepennt? Wieviele Kühlboxen mit Fressalien hattet Ihr denn mit? Da braucht man doch bestimmt en ganze Menge...???...

Ich will einfach alles recht genau wissen, um nicht irgendwelche blöden Anfängerfehler zu machen - oder sagen wir lieber WENIGER Fehler zu machen


----------



## Danimal (20. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir sind in Duisburg im letzten Jahr im 2er-Team gestartet und waren auch ganz erfolgreich. Für dieses Jahr hatten wir uns eine optimierte Strategie ausgedacht, die sicherlich zum Erfolg geführt hätte... wenn wir den Spass nicht aus anderen Gründen hätten absagen müssen.

Hier ein paar Tips:

1. Eine Runde in Duisburg ist zwischen 15 und 20 Minuten lang. Es bietet sich also an, entweder nach jeder Runde oder nach jeder zweiten Runde zu wechseln. Dann ist die Pause lang genug, um mal den Lokus aufzusuchen, Akkus zu wechseln und das Rad zu pflegen. Das sollte auf jeden Fall aber ein Betreuer machen. Mehr als zwei Runden gehen zwar, aber damit wird man auf Dauer nicht konkurrenzfähig mitfahren können (wir sind zwischen 3 und 5 Runden gefahren. Zu viel!).

2. Als Fahrer kann man sich während des Rennens auf nichts anderes konzentrieren, d.h. jemand anders muss die gesamte Organisation übernehmen und alles im Blick haben. Also ein Betreuer. Im Idealfall kümmert sich ein Betreuer um das Rad, der andere ums Essen und frische Klamotten. Um Im Start/Zielgebiet keine Zeit zu verlieren, machen auch kleine Funkgeräte Sinn.

3. Das Essen ist ein brisantes Thema. Im Laufe der 24h hat man Heisshunger auf absolut unterschiedliche Dinge. Ich musste z.B. um 02:00 beim blossen Anblick von Spaghetti aufstossen, konnte mir aber locker ein Stück Kuchen und nen Apfel reintun. Man sollte also in allen Geschmacks- und Konsistenzbereichen etwas dabei haben. Herzhaftes, süßes, was auch immer. Auch bei den Getränken kann ein wenig Abwechslung nicht schaden. Am schlimmsten ist es, wenn man Hunger auf etwas entwickelt und das dann nicht bekommen kann!

4. Zum Thema Licht: Die Strecke in Duisburg ist ziemlich einfach und es sind viele Fahrer unterwegs. Ich bin mit 5W Led Stirnlampe und einer Sigma Mirage gefahren, das hat dicke gereicht. Vermutlich hätte auch eine von beiden ausgereicht. Also keine Panik bzgl. der Beleuchtung! Nach einigen Stunden auf der Strecke fährst Du sowieso auf Autopilot!

5. In den Pausen: Klamotten wechseln, warm einpacken, eventuell langsam auf der Rolle fahren, damit sich kein Laktat in den Beinen ansammelt. Dabei was essen. Dann (per Funk abgestimmt?) nicht zu früh zum Start/Ziel. Funk hat noch einen Vorteil: Der Fahrer kann den Betreuer über Defekte informieren, so dass der zweite (x-te) Fahrer schon früher wieder einsteigt.


Attacke!
Dan


----------



## D.S. (20. Oktober 2006)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn eigentlich Strom her? Muss man da nen Generator selbst mitbringen oder gibts da irgendwie riesige Verteilerdosen? Wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?


Es gab einige grosse Generatoren dieses Jahr und wir hatten das ganze WE Strom. Weiss aber nicht ob das für alle gilt oder ob wir einfach Glück hatten. Jedenfalls würde ich so planen das man im Notfall auch ohne externen Strom auskommt.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Lateralus (20. Oktober 2006)

Danke Euch. So langsam wirds was mit der Info-Flut Also wenns mehr gibt - immer her damit

Wieviel Klamotten braucht man eigentlich? Ich kann doch nicht 100 Trikots und Hosen kaufen...???...


----------



## Danimal (20. Oktober 2006)

Zum Thema Klamotten:
Bei schlechtem Wetter wirst Du zwangsläufig mehr Klamotten brauchen. Ich würde auf keinen Fall nach einer Pause mit einer nassen Hose weiterfahren, damit fährst Du Dich schnell Wund.
Wenn es richtig nass ist (wie in Duisburg 05!), dann ziehe ich bei warmen Temperaturen eine kurze Gore-Regenhose drüber. Die stört absolut gar nicht, wiegt nix und sorgt für eine trockene Radhose... kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!

Trotz allem solltest Du mindestens drei bis vier kurze Garnituren dabeihaben. Nachts kann eine Weste oder ein Langarmtrikot nicht schaden.

Wichtig: Nimm ein zweites Paar Schuhe mit. Wenn die einmal richtig nass sind, macht das alles keinen Bock mehr! Bei wackeliger Prognose ziehe ich immer sehr dünne Überschuhe drüber. Die sind zwar nicht ganz dicht, aber besser als gar keine. Wasserdichte Überschuhe beim Teamzelt können auf keinen Fall schaden!

Ach ja: Bei den kurzen Runden fahre ich mit CO2-Patronen statt Pumpe, weil man bei jedem Stop ne neue Kartusche einpacken kann (würde ich beim Marathon nicht machen). Spart im Falle eines Platten ordentlich Zeit!

Trinken: Ich fahre solche Rennen lieber mit Trinkflasche, auch wenn ich sonst lieber mit Trinkrucki unterwegs bin. Man kann ein paar volle Flaschen beim Betreuer platzieren (und der kann sich da auch drum kümmern).

So, mehr fällt mir jetzt aber auch nicht mehr ein. DOCH: Vorher trainieren!!! ;-)

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Oktober 2006)

stromaggregat   bekomme ich echt schon die krise, wenn ich das wort höre. letztes jahr hat der nachbarstand doch wieder n gerät der marke ultralaut neben uns aufgestellt, das war echt das nervigste!
wozu braucht ihr eigentlich strom? hab schon 6 24h- rennen mitgemacht aber noch nie strom vermisst!
es gab letztes jahr einige zetrale stromerzeuger, das sollte doch reichen! > Verlängerungskabel mitnehmen!

2-er bin ich noch nie gefahren , aber ich finde es das heftigste. anfangs fühlt es sich noch gut an, ne stunde alles geben, dann ne stunde pause. aber nach 7-8 turns ist man dann schon fertig und  nicht wenige teams haben dann aufgeben müssen. also kräfte einteilen und überlegt euch, was ihr macht, wenn einer nich mehr kann. der andere n paar stunden alleine fahren? oder aufgeben?

und wichtig zum mitnehmen: mp3- player, damit man in den pausen tool hören kann!


----------



## Thunderbird (20. Oktober 2006)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn eigentlich Strom her? Muss man da nen Generator selbst mitbringen oder gibts da irgendwie riesige Verteilerdosen? Wahrscheinlich nicht, oder? Von wann bis wann wart ihr denn da? Habt ihr auch schon von Freitag auf Samstag da gepennt? Wieviele Kühlboxen mit Fressalien hattet Ihr denn mit? Da braucht man doch bestimmt en ganze Menge...???...


Wie gesagt, in Duisburg war ich nicht, da haben wir uns vom 4er-Team 
Diamondback vertreten lassen. Strom haben wir immer (-anschluss -kein Generator), 
weil wir auch einen Ladeservice anbieten, den auch einige Fahrer nutzen, weil nicht 
jeder Strom hat und es nicht bei jedem Rennen genug Stromanschlüsse gibt.

- Eine Anreise am Vortag ist absolut zu empfehlen, wenigstens wenn
man eine gemütliche Schlafmöglichkeit hat.

- Wir haben immer eine eigene Köchin dabei 
Für 2 Personen braucht man nicht soo viel. Das schafft der Magen sowieso nicht. 
Bei 24H-Rennen geht man immer ein Energiedefizit ein. Im 2er-Team
braucht man ca. 12-14.000 Kalorien in einem Rennen, also ca. so viel wie 
in einer Woche rumhocken. Die Leber kann 

Thb


----------



## rcc-sching (20. Oktober 2006)

N'Abend,

Als Teilnehmer eines 2-er Teams in Duisburg dieses Jahr muss ich jetzt auch meinen Senf dazu geben:
vorher dem Rennen:
- groben Rundenplan erstellt, damit jeder weiss, wann er ungefähr zu fahren hat, anfangs Wechsel nach 2 Runden, später auf 3 Runden, des nachts auf 5 Runden gegangen.
- Packliste erstellt
- keine weiteren Ratschläge zur Verunsicherung eingeholt, Strecke nicht besichtigt etc.
- keinen Schimmer, was uns da erwartet.
am Renntag
- Anreise um 10, Teambesprechung, Zeltaufbau bis 12 (wir waren die letzten, die ein Zelt aufgebaut haben), kurz warm fahren, 
die Strecke:
- flach, mit 2-3 kleinen Hügeln und 2-3 'schwierigeren' Passagen (Treppe etc.),
- schwierige Passagen sing gut ausgeleuchtet, es gibt aber auch ganz finstere Streckenabschnitte. 
das Rennen:
- loslegen wie die Feuerwehr, Rundenzeiten im Schnitt 20-21 min, ging so bis zur Dunkelheit
- ab Dunkelheit ein bisschen piano, Rundenzeiten Schnitt 22-24 min
- zwischen 1 und 2 Uhr erste große Krise bei mir
- zwischen 4 und 5 Uhr erste große Krise beim Partner
- nix geschlafen, 1 Stunde im Auto gedöst.
- ab Morgen wieder Gas gegeben, Rundenzeiten wieder 20-21 min.
nach dem Rennen:
- den 13. Platz feiern
- alles gegessen,was mir in die Quere kam, das ging noch 2 Tage so
Weiteres:
- wir hatten keinen Betreuer (haben auch keinen vermisst), jeder hatte 2 Räder dabei, um bei Bedarf wechseln zu können. 
- wir hatten als Beleuchtung Mirage 5/10W mit jeweils 2 geladenen Akkus. Licht ist vorgeschrieben von 21-6 Uhr, 
  in der Dämmerung bin ich nur mit LED-Leuchte gefahren,  hat vollkommen gereicht.
- wir haben zur Kommunikation beim Wechsel den Partner noch 1 km begleitet und alles Wichtige besprochen
- wichtig fand ich das Frühstück am Morgen mitzunehmen.
Was wir beim nächsten mal besser machen:
- auf jeden Fall nen Gas-Kocher dabei, damit man sich nachts noch was warm machen kann (Suppe etc.)
- die Wechselintervalle des nachts nicht ausdehnen, bringt nix.

C.U., Ingo


----------



## Lateralus (20. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...und wichtig zum mitnehmen: mp3- player, damit man in den pausen tool hören kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedeschino (23. Oktober 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, in Duisburg war ich nicht, da haben wir uns vom 4er-Team
> Diamondback vertreten lassen.
> 
> Thb



Vertreten lassen?
Wie ich weiss, waren die doch schon lange geplant und sind nicht ersatzweise angereist.
Teamkollege arbeitet für den DB Großhändler und deshalb kennen wir das Team.
Welchen Kontakt habt Ihr denn zu DB?
Gruß


----------



## Thunderbird (24. Oktober 2006)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Vertreten lassen?
> Wie ich weiss, waren die doch schon lange geplant und sind nicht ersatzweise angereist.


Wer hat was von "ersatzweise" oder "kurzfristig" gesagt?  
Der 24H-WM Termin stand schon ein Jahr lang fest.
Sie sind mit _Supernovas _zum Sieg gefahren.



tedeschino schrieb:


> Welchen Kontakt habt Ihr denn zu DB?


Der Holger ist ein guter Kumpel vom SN Chef und z.B.
im Vorjahr mit uns zusammen in Eschlikon gefahren.
Alles eine große Familie.

Thb


----------



## Der böse Wolf (24. Oktober 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Das alles gilt natürlich nur für Teams mit Ambitionen.
> Die lockere "Funvariante" mit Grillen etc. ist sicher auch sehr schön.
> Thb



Genau, guckst Du hier  





oder hier:





Hat trotzdem noch für die obere Hälfte in den Platzierungen bei den 4er Teams gereicht und riesig Spaß gemacht. Bei weniger Ambitionen (wie bei uns) ist ein 4er Team schon sehr nett, da man von dem drumherum mehr mitbekommt.


----------

